# Dick's Sporting goods



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep the pressure up .

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/dicks-shareholder-grills-ceo-over-gun-rules

"David Almasi, vice president of the National Center for Public Policy Research, questioned whether the company was "willfully giving up money" with its new policies, he said in remarks during Dick's annual shareholder meeting. Almasi attending the meeting representing the conservative think-tank's Free Enterprise Project, which focuses on free-market investor activism."


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Good, I hope they are lose more and more money every day until they have to file for bankruptcy. Let it be known if you hate America and alienate those of us who actually have jobs/money you will pay the price.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Continued patronage is a dick move.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dick's CEO at Gran Reopening of store


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

I am never buying anything from Dick's again anyway. The only thing I ever bought from them was overpriced sporting equipment for my kid.

The prices at their stores suck anyway!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

M134 Minigun - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games

Liberalism is insane


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Dick's CEO at Gran Reopening of store
> View attachment 80321


----------

